# Hooding the club face through the swing



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

This is something my pro highlighted  during last nights lesson as something I do. To this end, it's something I have to work opn ruinning up to my next lesson.

At address the clubface is square to target.

Half way back, when the club head is level(...ish) with my hip the toe is pointing towards 10-10.30. 

At the top of my backswing, the clubface points more to the sky (shut).

Here's a few pictures that hopefully highlight the issue:

Half way back:







At the top:







Apologies if the leading edge line on the club head is in the wrong position in picture 2

My grip was checked and advised as neutral, so it's not a (Strong) grip issue.

My pro wants me to work on the feeling of rolling my hands in the backswing to get the toe pointing more 'up' so as to mirror my left arm at the top of the backswing.

When I was working on the feeling in last nights lesson of rolling my wrists, I his some absolute corkers. I realise I wasn't actually rolling my wrists, probably just moving the club more effectively into the correct position.

If it's not a grip issue, what could be casuing the issue?


----------



## richy (Feb 20, 2014)

Gareth said:



			This is something my pro highlighted  during last nights lesson as something I do. To this end, it's something I have to work opn ruinning up to my next lesson.

At address the clubface is square to target.

Half way back, when the club head is level(...ish) with my hip the toe is pointing towards 10-10.30. 

At the top of my backswing, the clubface points more to the sky (shut).

Here's a few pictures that hopefully highlight the issue:

Half way back:







At the top:







Apologies if the leading edge line on the club head is in the wrong position in picture 2

My grip was checked and advised as neutral, so it's not a (Strong) grip issue.

My pro wants me to work on the feeling of rolling my hands in the backswing to get the toe pointing more 'up' so as to mirror my left arm at the top of the backswing.

When I was working on the feeling in last nights lesson of rolling my wrists, I his some absolute corkers. I realise I wasn't actually rolling my wrists, probably just moving the club more effectively into the correct position.

If it's not a grip issue, what could be casuing the issue?
		
Click to expand...

Did you not ask your pro during the lesson?


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 20, 2014)

This isn't constructive I know (and apologise), but are you hitting into a farmers field??


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you gripping too tight so tense in your forearms? 

Do you have any longer trousers?


----------



## richy (Feb 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Are you gripping too tight so tense in your forearms? 

Do you have any longer trousers? 

Click to expand...

I was gonna say that. Maybe they don't get on with his golf shoes


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

richy said:



			Did you not ask your pro during the lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, funnily enough I did. Hence the drills to get me 'feeling' like I'm rotating the face open, when I'm not. Grip wasn't the issue so he moved on to getting me into the correct position



tsped83 said:



			This isn't constructive I know (and apologise), but are you hitting into a farmers field??
		
Click to expand...

Quite right, not constructive, but yes I might as well have been :lol:



Alex1975 said:



			Are you gripping too tight so tense in your forearms?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I'm aware Al'. Having no issue with excessive glove wear or blisters so I would assume not. 



Alex1975 said:



			Do you have any longer trousers? 

Click to expand...

Now that you mention it I could do with a new pair :thup:


----------



## richy (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry if I missed it but if you asked your pro during the lesson he must of given you an acceptable answer? 

Why the need to ask on here? Do you not trust him?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

richy said:



			Sorry if I missed it but if you asked your pro during the lesson he must of given you an acceptable answer?
		
Click to expand...

Through the video analysis, he showed me where I was going wrong. He then had me address the ball and make a half swing so he could physically show me where the club head was. He'd then move me to the top of the swing to show me the result.  Then explain how this affected the rest of the swing and resulting ball flight.

He checked my grip and had me, as I've already said, working through drills to get the club head into a better position, both half way back and at the top.

To be honest, it never crossed my mind to ask for the cause of the hooding as the drills had the club head moving in a better position through the swing. I didn't want to over complicate things in the lesson, but through today, it's just got me thinking as to the cause. 




richy said:



			Why the need to ask on here? Do you not trust him?
		
Click to expand...

I felt the need to post on here to gauge opinion, seek advise, ask the forum experts, isn't that what the forum is for?

I trust my pro implicitly, trust has othing to do with why I'm posing this question though. Every change he's ever made has had me improving, so I can't ask for any more.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

whats the difference between this rolling open on the way back and fanning the club open which is supposedly frowned upon? 


I get good results from a feeling of fanning the club on the way back.

or is it not in fact open but square to your body rotation? :mmm:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;xwRhqUc3UCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwRhqUc3UCc[/video]


3.28 in that video.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

Like that video Gary :thup:

Just got off the phone to my pro to ask what he throught the cause was.

He has watched the video back several times and seems to think the issue is caused by incorrect movement by my right arm (... Too rigid). he wants me to work on 'softening' it and allowing some rotation to get the club face into a better position, as per the drills.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah I stumbled across it the other night.  it seemed to click with me.     I was struggling to find that video again!     some of it goes way over my head but I thought you would at least like to see that bit.


----------



## richy (Feb 20, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Like that video Gary :thup:

Just got off the phone to my pro to ask what he throught the cause was.

He has watched the video back several times and seems to think the issue is caused by incorrect movement by my right arm (... Too rigid). he wants me to work on 'softening' it and allowing some rotation to get the club face into a better position, as per the drills.
		
Click to expand...

There you go, best answer you could of wished for


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

richy said:



			There you go, best answer you could of wished for
		
Click to expand...

Totally.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 20, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If it's not a grip issue, what could be casuing the issue?
		
Click to expand...

You are creating something that I refer to as 'anti-roll' and what is basically happening is your left arm is working too deep whilst you try to keep the club outside your hands. This causes the right elbow to start bending too early and puts the wrists in an 'out of line' condition, thereby hooding the face.

Your left arm should swing back a little more down the line of your toes (when viewed down the line)... you're basically fighting your old habit of dragging the club too far to the inside.... except you haven't dealt with the actual cause!!

On the right is Ernie Els, Sergio Garcia and Tiger....

The left arm (for all 3 of them) is working more 'away' from the target instead of too much to the inside, and their right elbows (subsequently) aren't as bent as yours.







Hope that helps :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

JustOne said:



			You are creating something that I refer to as 'anti-roll' and what is basically happening is your left arm is working too deep whilst you try to keep the club outside your hands. This causes the right elbow to start bending too early and puts the wrists in an 'out of line' condition, thereby hooding the face.

Your left arm should swing back a little more down the line of your toes (when viewed down the line)... you're basically fighting your old habit of dragging the club too far to the inside.... except you haven't dealt with the actual cause!!

On the right is Ernie Els, Sergio Garcia and Tiger....

The left arm (for all 3 of them) is working more 'away' from the target instead of too much to the inside, and their right elbows (subsequently) aren't as bent as yours.







Hope that helps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great explanation James. 

Thanks for that :thup:


----------



## the_coach (Feb 20, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Great explanation James. 

Thanks for that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good sound advice for sure. 

Also you can check your leading edge at this 1st parallel, there's a 'corridor' that the leading edge can be in, from the leading edge at 90 degrees toe up to the leading edge being parallel to your spine angle. Shaft at this '1st p' will be near to parallel to the toe line but a couple inches 'in front' of the toe line and not 'over' the shoes.


----------

